# VAR Suggestion



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Not that I need a VAR but I was horsing around on the 'net on my tablet and came across several free VAR apps. I tried a few out and some worked real well. So if anyone needs a free VAR, try a Google search for an app and away you go.


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

how do you secure your tablet under her car seat?


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Weightlifter will not like this at all, no no no... :nono:


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

ReidWright said:


> how do you secure your tablet under her car seat?


Duct tape! 

I was thinking for around the house. The tablet sits there as always- only now it's collecting data. 

I may try it out on wifey for fun.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

davecarter said:


> Weightlifter will not like this at all, no no no... :nono:


Shhhhhhhh.......

He doesn't need to know. I have activated the TAM shield on invisibility so he cannot see it.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

#decloaks behind BP, fires all weapons destroying BP uttery.

Im Klingon. I eat cloaking devices for breakfast.

Not practical for car use anyway... BUT. Suppose there is nowhere in the house good enough to hide a var... As long as the ap is hidden... That innocent ipad itting on the table...

I like anything that help BS get to the truth faster.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> #decloaks behind BP, fires all weapons destroying BP uttery.
> 
> Im Klingon. I eat cloaking devices for breakfast.
> 
> ...


DANG! Busted by the VAR police.

All good points.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> DANG! Busted by the VAR police.
> 
> All good points.


For the car, a VAR under the seat. For the purse, desk, or shirt pocket, A pen VAR.

But for the home... I see scale ability with a PC/Laptop/Tablet using one of these app's.

Think about it. I leave my main PC on 24/7 because I download/upload torrent files. If I install a VAR app and use the WiFi/Bluetooth, I could leave mic's all over the house.

If the app has the functionality to run two, or more inputs simultaneously, think of how easy it would be to have a mic in the bedroom, bathroom, kitchen and/or smoking area.

Even if it can only record one input at a time. A WS will only be firing up one mic at a time.

I would imagine that they have a video/audio version of the app also...


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

GP, I am a techi dunce, but am certain in looking at all the apps what you suggest can be done.


----------



## lancaster (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh God I can see all kinds of issues with this. I think some people will spy on their partners just for fun, and they will here all kinds of things they did not really want to know. Me thinks some shall have their feelings hurt.

In saying that I can certainly see the benefits and I would use one if I felt the need.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

lancaster said:


> Oh God I can see all kinds of issues with this. I think some people will spy on their partners just for fun, and they will here all kinds of things they did not really want to know. Me thinks some shall have their feelings hurt.
> 
> In saying that I can certainly see the benefits and I would use one if I felt the need.


Very true.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

lancaster said:


> Oh God I can see all kinds of issues with this. I think some people will spy on their partners just for fun, and they will here all kinds of things they did not really want to know. Me thinks some shall have their feelings hurt.
> 
> In saying that I can certainly see the benefits and I would use one if I felt the need.


If one acts and behaves as though your SO is always next to you then why would it be an issue.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Let me say this.....

I trust my wife. But she works from home and hasn't had a book contact in 10 months. She has a few friends, works on a novel, does a few things at church.... but it leaves hours unaccounted for. I've always wondered what happens with all that time. She also works out from home.

Since she has a good smart phone and laptop, she leaves my stuff alone. And even though I really do trust her, I thought it might be entertaining to leave my tablet around with the VAR app on and see what it picks up. Would this be too much an invasion of privacy? I have yet to determine that.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> Let me say this.....
> 
> I trust my wife. But she works from home and hasn't had a book contact in 10 months. She has a few friends, works on a novel, does a few things at church.... but it leaves hours unaccounted for. I've always wondered what happens with all that time. She also works out from home.
> 
> Since she has a good smart phone and laptop, she leaves my stuff alone. And even though I really do trust her, I thought it might be entertaining to leave my tablet around with the VAR app on and see what it picks up. Would this be too much an invasion of privacy? I have yet to determine that.


How would you feel if she did this to you?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

jld said:


> How would you feel if she did this to you?


Honestly, I wouldn't care. I work 50 hours a week, get up at 3:30 and we go to bed at 9. After dinner and a 3 mile walk I have about 2 hours for whatever.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't care. I work 50 hours a week, get up at 3:30 and we go to bed at 9. After dinner and a 3 mile walk I have about 2 hours for whatever.


How do you think she would feel about it?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

jld said:


> How do you think she would feel about it?


It depends. 

If she felt I was just checking up on her, then she'd be upset.

If she felt I was playing around, she roll her eyes and walk away.

As for me, it would primarily be an experiment for the good of the order.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> It depends.
> 
> If she felt I was just checking up on her, then she'd be upset.
> 
> ...


What does that mean?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

jld said:


> What does that mean?


To let my TAM family know how well it works.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> To let my TAM family know how well it works.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

jld said:


> How do you think she would feel about it?


For the most part, we are all either a BS/FBS, or a WS/FWS here at TAM.

If you are using this app to check up on a WS/FWS and they find out and don't like it. TUFF COOKIES!

It's all part and parcel to the wonderful world of cheating.

If my Wife, or GF had cheated on me and then two years later I started to get that "gut feeling" again. I would use anything and everything to find out if something bad was going on, again. Especially an app like this one.

I've always felt that the second time that someone decides to cheat always happens a little easier than the first time. If s/he doesn't like being recorded then they should have cheated in the first place.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> For the most part, we are all either a BS/FBS, or a WS/FWS here at TAM.
> 
> If you are using this app to check up on a WS/FWS and they find out and don't like it. TUFF COOKIES!
> 
> ...


If you are getting that feeling, why not just divorce?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

jld said:


> If you are getting that feeling, why not just divorce?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Becsuse it could also be gas. Either way, it needs investigation.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> Becsuse it could also be gas.




Just be prepared for her to leave you.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

jld said:


> Just be prepared for her to leave you.


Seriously?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

************** UPDATE ******************

So I tried an app called Smart Voice Recorder. It worked great! We have a small house (900SF) and it has run for 3 days and picks up everything. 

I highly recommend it.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> ************** UPDATE ******************
> 
> So I tried an app called Smart Voice Recorder. It worked great! We have a small house (900SF) and it has run for 3 days and picks up everything.
> 
> I highly recommend it.


I assume you didn't catch any long intimate conversations with the guy that was chasing her around for 4 days, but did you get anything entertaining? Arguing with herself in different voices? Gregorian chanting? Singing along with death metal?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> I assume you didn't catch any long intimate conversations with the guy that was chasing her around for 4 days, but did you get anything entertaining? Arguing with herself in different voices? Gregorian chanting? Singing along with death metal?


She did play some country music, which is odd as she rarely plays music when writing (she just got a small 1 book contract and is back working). She also uses the speakerphone when I am not there and I could hear both sides of all the calls (3- one to her mom and 1 each to her boys). I could even hear her flip flops the sound quality was so good. GREAT app!!

I have a cover for my tablet and I just left it sitting around as usual and she was none the wiser for it.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> *She did play some country music*.


OMG SHE MUST BE CHEATING!!!!

I'm a little disappointed by the lack of Gregorian death metal chants.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

the guy said:


> If one acts and behaves as though your SO is always next to you then why would it be an issue.


Well I pass gas loudly when she isn't around but not when she is. She might be offended hearing that on a VAR!


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

nucking futs said:


> omg she must be cheating!!!!:d
> 
> i'm a little disappointed by the lack of gregorian death metal chants.


hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Thor said:


> Well I pass gas loudly when she isn't around but not when she is.


Thor, I see no need to give away guy secrets here on TAM. Please check your Guy Manual, section 23, subsection 7 (c) (iii).


----------

